# Sobre capacitores electroliticos polarizados...



## Razorback (Sep 10, 2006)

Cuando un capacitor de este tipo (electrolítico)recibe corriente alterna, es necesario cambiarlo siempre? Además, hay manera de comprobar si todavía sirbe sin tener un capacímetro. Muchas Gracias y salu2.


----------



## maunix (Sep 10, 2006)

Razorback dijo:
			
		

> Cuando un capacitor de este tipo (electrolítico)recibe corriente alterna, es necesario cambiarlo siempre? Además, hay manera de comprobar si todavía sirbe sin tener un capacímetro. Muchas Gracias y salu2.



Razorback los electrolíticos tienen polaridad, un sentido en el que debe aplicarse el mayor voltaje.

Si se le aplica en sentido inverso lo más probable es que se dañe.

Puedes probarlo sin capacímetro si sirve, haciendo una carga capacitiva pero tienes que medir tiempos hasta que llegue a una tensión, etc etc y probablemente necesites un osciloscopio o bien un microcontrolador con un A/D.

Sugerencia --> cambialo.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 10, 2006)

En principio cualquier capacitor electrolitico polalizado debe estar conectado correctamente, si no se produce una descapacitation, similar al que pasa en cualquier proceso electrolitico, s

Ahora bien,normalmente no pasa nada si no esplota, esto es debido a las grandes tolerancias de los electroliticos que pueden alcanzar tranquilamente el 25% y ademas como estas haciendo pruebas no te enteraras.

Apesar de todo siempre debes conectarlo correctamente, miras donde en DC hay mayor tension y alli conectas el positivo.

Metodo para medirlo sin capacimetro pues con un tester, un cronometro y paciencia.
t=R*C deberia marcarte la tension de alimentacion Tension tester=Vbat*0.63

Descargas completamente el condensador con un cortocircuito y atrabes de una resistencia muy grande 1Mohm lo enchufas ala baterias y conectas el cronometro y esperas que llegue a un 63% de la tension de alimentacion , luego solo debes aplicar la formula C=t/R

Otro tema es el de las conmutadas que como veras lo aconsejamos por rutina, eso ya es mas dificil, es un tema de desgaste, temperatura y envejecimiento.


----------



## COCINERO (Sep 12, 2006)

Hola!
 estoy estudiando este tema y yo tambien tengo muchas dudas,si alguien me puede ayudar seria grandioso.
segun la formula  T=R*C
tengo una resistencia de 100K y un capacitor de 4700 micro

T=470 segundos
T=7,8 minutos

Esta bien esta cuenta y si es asi el tiempo es igual para distintas tensiónes.

perdon por tantas preguntas pero estoy estudiando por mi cuenta y estoy medio perdido.

Muchas gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2006)

COCINERO dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> estoy estudiando este tema y yo tambien tengo muchas dudas,si alguien me puede ayudar seria grandioso.
> segun la formula  T=R*C
> tengo una resistencia de 100K y un capacitor de 4700 micro
> ...



En realidad no es T, sino Tau, y se la define como el 63% de la carga del capacitor.

Es el mismo para cualquier tensión.  Ya que como te dije, es un porcentaje fijo de la carga.

Si quieres cambiar su valor debes cambiar los valores de los componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## COCINERO (Sep 12, 2006)

Hola!
lo que me queres decir es que segun mi cuenta el capacitor va a tardar 7,8 minutos en cargar el 67%.
muchas gracias


----------



## covanorris (Sep 19, 2006)

yo estoy estudiando sobre los condensadores electroliticos y tengo una duda, q es la siguiente

¿Por qué los condensadores electroliticos no se queman con AC?


----------



## maunix (Sep 19, 2006)

COCINERO dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> lo que me queres decir es que segun mi cuenta el capacitor va a tardar 7,8 minutos en cargar el 67%.
> muchas gracias




En realidad es el 63 porciento, y sí, si eso te dan los cálculos pues eso será 

Te dejo un par de links que te pueden interesar

http://www.rwc.uc.edu/koehler/biophys/4g.html

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_cargacondensador.asp

http://html.rincondelvago.com/carga-y-descarga-de-un-capacitador.html


----------



## maunix (Sep 19, 2006)

covanorris dijo:
			
		

> yo estoy estudiando sobre los condensadores electroliticos y tengo una duda, q es la siguiente
> 
> ¿Por qué los condensadores electroliticos no se queman con AC?



¿Y quién te dijo eso? El capacitor no sabe de DC, AC, o lo que sea.  Si recibe una tensión inversa lo suficientemente importante se quemará, lo mismo con la tensión directa , si la misma supera la máxima tensión de bloqueo, adiós capacitor.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 19, 2006)

En realidad no se quema sino que se descompone, te acuerdas de un fenomeno llamado electrolisis, cuando pones dos varillas de hierro y cobre en agua y  haces circular una corriente y cobreas el hierro, pero a la vez adelgaza el hilo de cobre pues es similar.

La gracia de los electroliticos es que sus armaduras no son lisas  como el papel de aluminio sino rugosas, esa rogusidad es lo que les da esa gran capacidad y se forma por electrolisis.
Ha mas rogusidad mas superficie de armadura.

En corriente alterna no se estropean pues es alterna, todo lo que se deposita en semiciclo positivo en el segativo se saca, o sea queda igual


----------



## maunix (Sep 19, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> En realidad no se quema sino que se descompone



Tal vez lo más acertado para lo que dije yo no sea que se "quema" sino que se daña.

Muchas veces usamos una palabra como analogía de la otra y no necesariamente queremos decir que se quemó en el sentido literal de la palabra.    





			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> En corriente alterna no se estropean pues es alterna, todo lo que se deposita en semiciclo positivo en el segativo se saca, o sea queda igual



¿En serio? Esto es nuevo para mi.  Jamás usé un electrolítico directamente a la AC, si los cerámicos y demás pero un electrolitico... jamás...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 19, 2006)

como que no y como conectas el altavos en un amplificador de potencia de audio no simetrico. La señal de audio es alterna y para unir las etapas sin perder bajas frecuencias se utilizan electroliticos.
Lo que pasa es que indirectamente los polalizados en DC pero por ellos circula corriente alterna.


----------



## maunix (Sep 19, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> como que no y como conectas el altavos en un amplificador de potencia de audio no simetrico. La señal de audio es alterna y para unir las etapas sin perder bajas frecuencias se utilizan electroliticos.
> Lo que pasa es que indirectamente los polalizados en DC pero por ellos circula corriente alterna.



No comprendí...   ¿habrá algún esquemático por ahi?


----------



## macdo (Sep 26, 2006)

Tengo un transformador con las siguientes caracteristicas
220V a 17V AC 3Amp. Este lo uso en una pista de autos tipo "scalextric".
Luego rectifico en los autos, esto es para poder compartir el carril con 2 coches y que cada uno pueda ser controlado independientemente.
Ahora bien, me gustaria poder suavizar la onda AC y pense que podria hacerce con un condensador tal como he visto en mi otro Trafo de 15V DC que tiene puesto un condensador de 16V 1000uf.

Se puede? como?


Muchas Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 26, 2006)

Si que se puede despues de los diodos debes poner un condensador de 4700microfararios y 35V. (estos condensadores son grandotes
Debes recordar que la tension debe ser rectificada y debes tener coidado ccon la polalidad , el positivo con el positivo y  el negativo donde te indica el plastico del condensador o patilla corta.


--------------------------------
para maunix
--------------------------------
mira este amplificador
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm

el condensador de la derecha de 4700uf conectado con el altavoz.

No puedes negarme que circula corriente alterna ya que si no el altavoz no sonaria.
Pero esta polalizado en continua, en teoria el positivo deberia estar  Vcc/2 y la armadura negativa esta a masa atraves del altavoz.

Por eso digo que indirectamente lo polalizamos. Cuando diseñamos el circuito y ponemos condensadores debemos buscar en que nodo tiene la tension mas alta y en cual mas baja para poner correctamente el condensador polalizado.


----------



## maunix (Sep 26, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> --------------------------------
> para maunix
> --------------------------------
> mira este amplificador
> ...



tiopepe123, nadie te niega nada   

Solamente que no estoy acostumbrado a ver ese tipo de uso de los capacitores electrolíticos, es todo. Gracias por el aporte.  

Me voy a buscar algun SPICE para simular ese circuito , ya me dio curiosidad 


 8)  8)


----------



## Xenon (Sep 27, 2006)

Como lo dijo tiopepe,

Otras de las aplicaciones de los capacitores electrolíticos en corriente alterna, es como filtros de banda por ejemplo: Pasa bajos, pasa altos y pasa banda. Utilizados en circuitos de ecualizadores, crossover, pre-amplificador, sintonía, por citar algunos.

saludos,


----------



## maunix (Sep 27, 2006)

Xenon dijo:
			
		

> Como lo dijo tiopepe,
> 
> Otras de las aplicaciones de los capacitores electrolíticos en corriente alterna, es como filtros de banda por ejemplo: Pasa bajos, pasa altos y pasa banda. Utilizados en circuitos de equalizadores, crossover, pre-amplificador, sintonía, por citar algunos.
> 
> saludos,



Ahora bien, corrijanme pero ¿acaso en ese capacitor no está siempre la tensión más positiva en el extremo + ?

Si es así, entonces es una señal alterna con un valor medio de continua que hace qeu el capacitor nunca tenga tensión inversa.

Corrijanme si estoy equivocado.

Saludos


----------



## macdo (Sep 27, 2006)

Capaz no me explique bien, pero lo que me gustaria hacer es suavizar la onda alterna, ya que como en argentina tenemos 50Hz y segun tengo entendido son 25 pulsos positivos y 25 negativos por segundo, mi idea no es rectificar sino que entre comillas "obtener mas pulsos por intermedio de un condensador". Tal vez no sea el componente pero en Wikipedia vi un grafico que habla de suavizar la onda...
Quien me da una mano?
Les dejo el link de Wiki:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_(eléctrico)

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 28, 2006)

macdo dijo:
			
		

> Capaz no me explique bien, pero lo que me gustaria hacer es suavizar la onda alterna, ya que como en argentina tenemos 50Hz y segun tengo entendido son 25 pulsos positivos y 25 negativos por segundo, mi idea no es rectificar sino que entre comillas "obtener mas pulsos por intermedio de un condensador". Tal vez no sea el componente pero en Wikipedia vi un grafico que habla de suavizar la onda...
> Quien me da una mano?
> Les dejo el link de Wiki:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_(eléctrico)
> ...



Si queres tener más pulsos como tu le llamas, en realidad queres un conversor de frecuencia de 50Hz a .100, 200, 500Hz o más?  Estos conversores, pasan siempre por una conversión a una tensión continua y apartir de ella usan un inversor para lograr la alterna nuevamente.

¿O queres en realidad rectificar la onda?


----------



## macdo (Sep 28, 2006)

Eso, eso, eso!!!
Conversor de frecuencia

Disculpame por los terminos empleados, claramente lo mio no es la electronica, pero la encuentro apasionante!

Si quisiera poner un conversor a mi transformador de 17V 3Amp, al menos para probar con uno de 100Htz, que caracteristicas deberia tener?

Muchas Gracias por tus prontas respuestas!

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## alcana (Sep 12, 2007)

Pues a mi me gustaría saber cuanta tensión inversa dc puede soportar un condensador electrolítico de forma permanente. Tengo un condensdor electrolítico conectado en paralelo con la unión base emisor de un transistor bipolar trabajando en modo corte o saturación. Lo conecto porque me interesa retrasar cierto tiempo el cambio de estado del transistor. El condensador en las transiciones se cargara y descargará entre los valores +0,7V y -0,7V como podreís ver en el circuito que adjunto. La etapa inversora del transistor se excita con dos posibles valores +10v y -10V (salida de un operacional en modo comparador). He usado un C de 470uF y 25V.


He comprobado el circuito y funciona como esperaba (el condensador también sigue la curva de carga cuando se carga a -0,7V) , pero no sé si con el tiempo se puede deteriorar el condensador
al estar mucho tiempo con -0.7V.
Gracias, compañeros


----------



## mabauti (Sep 12, 2007)

si lo tienes que poner en inversa, es un mal diseño. Utiliza mejor no-polarizados.


----------



## alcana (Sep 12, 2007)

Es que me hacen falta al menos 470uF y los condensadores no polarizados no me dan valores tan grandes. He descubierto que pueden aguantar hasta 1 voltio en inversa de forma permanente. Y que también dos en antiserie foman un c no plarizado.
Y creo que hasta exixten electrolíticos no polarizados.
Muchas gracias


----------



## mabauti (Sep 12, 2007)

incluso con 1 voltio , se te dañara a la larga.

ok, entonces utiliza 2 no polarizados de 1000uF en anti-serie , es la solucion mas practica


----------



## alcana (Sep 14, 2007)

Gracias a todos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 18, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> En principio cualquier capacitor electrolitico polalizado debe estar conectado correctamente, si no se produce una descapacitation, similar al que pasa en cualquier proceso electrolitico, s
> 
> Ahora bien,normalmente no pasa nada si no esplota, esto es debido a las grandes tolerancias de los electroliticos que pueden alcanzar tranquilamente el 25% y ademas como estas haciendo pruebas no te enteraras.
> 
> ...


Tengo que conectar la resistencia en serie o en paralelo?; le tengo que añadir una fuente de alimentación (además de la del tester)?; que es "t"?.


----------



## boxo15 (Abr 23, 2009)

tengo una duda si tengo un transformador de 24 v a 1 amp y quiero poner un capacitor polarizado como lo instalo


----------



## mabauti (Abr 23, 2009)

> tengo una duda si tengo un transformador de 24 v a 1 amp y quiero poner un capacitor polarizado como lo instalo


primero tienes que hacer una rectificacion, luego colocalo segun la polaridad  que obtienes, ejemplo


----------



## boxo15 (Abr 23, 2009)

miren en la siguiente imagen como se polarizan los condensadores polarizados ven q no usa puente de diodos como le ago


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

macdo dijo:
			
		

> Capaz no me explique bien, pero lo que me gustaria hacer es suavizar la onda alterna, ya que como en argentina tenemos 50Hz y segun tengo entendido son 25 pulsos positivos y 25 negativos por segundo, mi idea no es rectificar sino que entre comillas "obtener mas pulsos por intermedio de un condensador". Tal vez no sea el componente pero en Wikipedia vi un grafico que habla de suavizar la onda...
> Quien me da una mano?
> Saludos



es tan........absurdo eso (TODO ) que mejor seria retroceder un poco y preguntarte :

cual es tu objetivo ?


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 18, 2010)

nesecito me ayuden en este proyecto  http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/ piden 6 electroliticos de .22 faradios osea 220000 micro faradios seria un total de 1.2 faradios en 50 volt un monton puede ser o estoy entendiendo mal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> nesecito me ayuden en este proyecto http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/ piden 6 electroliticos de .22 faradios osea 220000 micro faradios seria un total de 1.2 faradios en 50 volt *un monton puede ser o estoy entendiendo mal*


 
No estás entendiendo mal: es una verdadera barbaridad el uso de esos capacitores. Antes de gastar semejante cantidad de dinero en esa idea .."estúpida" (no le encuentro otra calificación) mejor mirá esto: http://sound.whsites.net/project15.htm que está diseñado para el tipo de amplificadores que pensás construir y tiene un costo un par de cientos de veces mas bajo 

PD: Claro que la "facha" del montaje no va a ser la misma


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> mirá esto: http://sound.westhost.com/project15.htm que está diseñado para el tipo de amplificadores que pensás construir y tiene un costo un par de cientos de veces mas bajo


 

ciento de veces mas economico!!!!! vamos con ese.... lo miro y comento, lo quiero armar por que tengo dos trafos de 24 volt 700 va tirados sin uso y de materiales sin contar los capacitores de la fuente solo hay unos u$s 75 o menos y parece un lindo proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> nesecito me ayuden en este proyecto  http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/ piden 6 electroliticos de .22 faradios osea 220000 micro faradios seria un total de 1.2 faradios en 50 volt un monton puede ser o estoy entendiendo mal


En esa página puedes encontrar cosas muy interesantes y también los desvaríos de gente que está probando drogas experimentales y con efectos neurológicos desconocidos.

No hagas caso a todo lo que leas en esa página, ni a lo que escribo yo. 

No vi que te recomendó @ezavalla, pero seguramente será un regulador "Multiplicador de faradios" o algo similar, digamos que te recomendó algo mas "Terrenal".


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 18, 2010)

> En esa página puedes encontrar cosas muy interesantes y también los desvaríos de gente que está probando drogas experimentales y con efectos neurológicos desconocidos.


si es verdad y a simple vista se ven los efectos de consumir ""fichitas hi end....!!! y fumarce un cable libre de oxigeno 99%plata...
pero no entremos en ese terreno que es arenoso... pero hay que reconocer que hay buenas cosas..


> No hagas caso a todo lo que leas en esa página, ni a lo que escribo yo.


vos tambien andas consumiendo fichitas..jaja 


> No vi que te recomendó @ezavalla, pero seguramente será un regulador "Multiplicador de faradios" o algo similar, digamos que te recomendó algo mas "Terrenal".


 
bueno ahora hablando en serio.. ezevalla como bien decis, me facilito un multiplicador de capacidad..muy bien pero tengo un problema y es el siguiente como se ve en archivo 
y lo dice en http://sound.whsites.net/project15.htm
se usan 4500 uf pero recomienda poner 10,000uF no hay problema contra 1.2 f que tenia que comprar  
los transistores son los dos similares en especificaciones 
Collector-base voltage (IE = 0) VCBO -100 V
Collector-emitter voltage (IB = 0) (see Note 1) VCER -70 V
Emitter-base voltage VEBO -7 V
Continuous collector current IC -15 A
Continuous base current IB -7 A
para mi proyecto , ya que tengo un puente de diodos 50 amp no son chicos???
o lo uso exactamente igual al circuito??
un millon de gracias...!!!!!! de a poco voy mejorando jaja 
*""como siempre digo para electronico buen electromecanico""*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> .....bueno ahora hablando en serio.. ezevalla como bien decis, me facilito un multiplicador de capacidad.....


! Lo conozco como si lo hubiera parido ¡ 


> ..tengo un problema y es el siguiente como se ve en archivo
> y lo dice en http://sound.whsites.net/project15.htm
> se usan 4500 uf pero recomienda poner 10,000uF no hay problema contra 1.2 f que tenia que comprar
> los transistores son los dos similares en especificaciones
> ...


Pero ¿ Y cual es el problema ?.
No he leído los requerimientos del amplificador.

Suponiendo que te falten un par de amperios, puedes colocar otro juego de transistores de poder en paralelo.

Solamente habría que revisar que consumo de base tienen 2 en paralelo para ver si el BD139 alcanza o hay que colocar algo mas.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Lo conozco como si lo hubiera parido ¡
> 
> Pero ¿ Y cual es el problema ?.
> No he leído los requerimientos del amplificador.
> ...


 
hayyy esta mi problema 
""Suponiendo que te falten un par de amperios, puedes colocar otro juego de transistores de poder en paralelo"". 
aca patine...
 no se si le falta?? es un clase "a" con alimentacion ac 24 0 24 y segun la prueva de esta gente dio 58 watts de salida reales osea como unos 180 watts de consumo de fuente?? 
y escriviendo me doy cuenta creo?? si son 180watts/48 volt =3.75 amp. y el transistor es de 7 amp 100 volt va bien... me ayudan a entender


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> .... no se si le falta?? es un clase "a" con alimentacion ac 24 0 24 y segun la prueva de esta gente dio 58 watts de salida reales osea como unos 180 watts de consumo de fuente??
> y escriviendo me doy cuenta creo?? si son 180watts/48 volt =3.75 amp. y el transistor es de 7 amp 100 volt va bien... me ayudan a entender


Yo aplicando el "Ojímetro" estimo unos 30W de potencia de salida y un consumo de 140W.

Así que tu fuente debe ser capás de entregar unos 280W, si es que lo armas en estéreo, lo que serian unos 6A por rama.

Resumen, deberías colocar (Mínimo) 2 transistores por rama en el multiplicador de faradios, y comprar un aire acondicionado.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 19, 2010)

fogonazo """" teneme pasiencia, me cambiaste todos los numeros por que ??
en la prueba que hizo esta gente con el osciloscopio dice que a plena potencia dio 58 watts y que el consumo de fuente seria 150 watts, sera por rama?? ==300watts 
y vos me decis que seran unos 30 watts  de salida y consumira 280 watts de fuente ..esta bien que aclaraste a ojimetro.. pero no creo que te falle(con todo respeto SR...) por lo poco que te conozco..
como lo podemos redondear, por que si nos fijamos el transistor es 7 amp segun vi en el datashee y estariamos cerca en tu cuenta pero si realmente es 58 watts y uso tu relacion de fuente serian 540 watts de fuente  aca viene otra duda como calculaste los 6 amp. gracias espero anciosamente que me ahorro los 1.2 faradios


----------



## maton00 (Nov 19, 2010)

Es que el esquema es SUPER clase A 
a mi me parecio un poco, si no es estremadamente exagerado un Faradio para 600 watts, ahora imagina eso en 60 watts +- 
saludos y espero no entrar en polemica como en un post anterior saludo!!!

Y como se lee debajo de la grafica,son 58 WRMS a 1 KHz o en pocas palabras , no vas a encender al amplificador para escuchar una onda de 1KHz
Lo que en realidad vienen siendo entre +-33 y +-35 Watts reales en un espectro de 20Hz-20Khz, (como 1000 watts Pmpo Comerciales).
saludos y espero no haver vuelto a generar polemica.

He encontrado este circuito en la misma pagina que menciono electromecanico
A mi en lo particular me parece un gran diseño, pero "leer con atencion"
*"Le Monstre" / The Monster Class-A 8W Amplifier*

  After reading Jean Hiraga's article Le Monstre I was interested to hear for myself how this simple 8W class A amplifier would sound. 
   I used the original board layout, transistors and JFETs, and made some  modifications.  Heat sinking was increased to approximately triple the  amount recommended.  Instead of using the standard bridge rectifier,  capacitor bank and battery setup, I opted for a fully regulated supply  with a total of 127,0000 uF capacitance per channel and a 500 VA toroid  transformer (rather than a 160 VA EI or C core transformer as per the  article). 

No lo digo en mal critica, pero ! son las ideas y el dinero del señor/a que lo armó y si lo menciona en una pagina es por que asi lo armó el, o lo quizo asi ¡
En fines tecnicos/calidad/$$$economia$$$/ no conviene gastar en 1.2 faradios a 50 volts por 58 WattsRMS! 
(Al menos a mi)
En fin es mi mera opinion y me juego el embate que podria generar pero es meramente verdad,y aun asi es solo mi opinion y por mi puedes gastar ese dinero.
Como por ahi alguien decia,"al fin y al cabo va a sonar"
saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 19, 2010)

Antes que nada gracias por participar...!!




> mi me parecio un poco, si no es estremadamente exagerado un Faradio para 600 watts, ahora imagina eso en 60 watts


si es verdad por eso quiero que me guien para hacer el multiplicador de capacidad



> Y como se lee debajo de la grafica,son 58 WRMS a 1 KHz o en pocas palabras , no vas a encender al amplificador para escuchar una onda de 1KHz
> Lo que en realidad vienen siendo entre +-33 y +-35 Watts reales en un espectro de 20Hz-20Khz,


esta bien lo que decis de los 35 watts pero no olvidar el pico de 58 watts de la grafica y el cambio de consumo segun los ohms del parlante...tema que empiece aca y aca termina por favor...y para todo esto tiene que estar preparada la fuente de esto salen las pequeñas diferencia entre amplificadores y como tengo dos trafos de 24 volt 700 va al pepe lo vamos a usar..



> He encontrado este circuito en la misma pagina que menciono electromecanico
> A mi en lo particular me parece un gran diseño, pero "leer con atencion"
> *"Le Monstre" / The Monster Class-A 8W Amplifier*


no es el mismo ampli ....!!!!!!! fijate los adjuntos el de 30 es la base y el 58 es el reformado respecto a esa base 



> En fin es mi mera opinion y me juego el embate que podria generar pero es meramente verdad,y aun asi es solo mi opinion y por mi puedes gastar ese dinero.
> Como por ahi alguien decia,"al fin y al cabo va a sonar"
> saludos


repito:enfadado:en joda.....
si es verdad por eso quiero que me guien para hacer el multiplicador de capacidad
tengo dos trafos de 24 volt 700 va al pepe lo vamos a usar..
y de materiales hay solo 75 u$s


----------



## maton00 (Nov 19, 2010)

Se bien que el circuito que vas a hacer es el de 58 Watts RMS pero mis comentarios que hice un poco subidos de tono, no son para ti si no por que a veces hay gente que hace los esquemas tal cual y no se preocupa por investigarlos un poco o dar credito,en fin
esta bien que quieras hacer el circuito pero tambien me quejo por el autor ,pero como ya explique use el esquema de 8Watts para que otros compañeros pudieran hacercarse a leer un poco las extrabagancias del audio D.I.Y., perdona si pareciera que me refieriere solo a ti ,te pido mis mas sinceras disculpas.

PD:El esquema que publico por ahi alguien sobre el multiplicador de F... es muy bueno,al menos El autor de la pagina(Rod Elliot) me ha dado mis buenos ratos de ocio. te invito a hacer el circuito, recuerda que si tenes una duda ,cualquiera de nosotros te podria ayudar.
saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No estás entendiendo mal: es una verdadera barbaridad el uso de esos capacitores. Antes de gastar semejante cantidad de dinero en esa idea .."estúpida" (no le encuentro otra calificación) mejor mirá esto: http://sound.whsites.net/project15.htm que está diseñado para el tipo de amplificadores que pensás construir y tiene un costo un par de cientos de veces mas bajo
> 
> PD: Claro que la "facha" del montaje no va a ser la misma


 
ezavalla.. gracias por el aporte y por ocupar tu tiempo..
encontre este multiplicador que me parece ser de mas potencia que el que me recomendas lo busque por lo que estuvimos hablando con fogonazo miren y digan que les parece?
tiene una proteccion incluida



> maton00





> te pido mis mas sinceras disculpas.


no son necesarias, para nada.. 


> PD:El esquema que publico por ahi alguien sobre el multiplicador de F... es muy bueno,al menos El autor de la pagina(Rod Elliot) me ha dado mis buenos ratos de ocio. te invito a hacer el circuito, recuerda que si tenes una duda ,cualquiera de nosotros te podria ayudar.
> saludos


fijate que recien subi otro es un poco mas complicado pero?? 

el otro queda medio corto de potencia..
gracias por tu tiempo y compartir conocimientos no soy electronico pero si terco


----------



## maton00 (Nov 19, 2010)

Se ve bien y potente usa 8 Darlingtons de 12 A,
Se ve que se cargue una buena potencia,pero le engrosaria un poco las pistas por los caps de: 22000uF/40V
saludos!!


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 19, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> Se ve bien y potente usa 8 Darlingtons de 12 A,
> Se ve que se cargue una buena potencia,pero le engrosaria un poco las pistas por los caps de: 22000uF/40V
> saludos!!


 es verdad es algo que pasa siempre en los circuitos que se encuentran en la red.. cortas las pistas :enfadado: pero igualmente le voy hacer montage directo de la parte de potencia de la fuente. lindo multiplicador este, me parece que vamos con este sin lugar a duda lo unico destripar la conecciones por que no tengo el circuito hay que desifrar todas las acotaciones de los pcb


----------



## maton00 (Nov 19, 2010)

A mi nunca me salieron los PCB s por eso mismo ,siempre termino haciendo todo en placas universales,lo cual me divierte mas!


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No estás entendiendo mal: es una verdadera barbaridad el uso de esos capacitores. Antes de gastar semejante cantidad de dinero en esa idea .."estúpida" (no le encuentro otra calificación) mejor mirá esto: http://sound.westhost.com/project15.htm que está diseñado para el tipo de amplificadores que pensás construir y tiene un costo un par de cientos de veces mas bajo
> 
> PD: Claro que la "facha" del montaje no va a ser la misma


 
 puede ser el unico circuito multiplicador de capacidad en toda la red..  me duele la cabeza de leer en la compu pero aca dejo todo lo que encontre y me parece que vamos a usar el tip 3055 igual potencia al 2n 3055 y menos disipacion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2010)

En esencia, son todos iguales, pero yo usaría el de ESP. No es mucho mas complicado y tiene mejor filtrado a la base del transistor.
PD: No usés ese con los trimpots (el último)....vas a perjudicar la estabilidad de la tensión de salida.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 26, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> En esencia, son todos iguales, pero yo usaría el de ESP. No es mucho mas complicado y tiene mejor filtrado a la base del transistor.
> PD: No usés ese con los trimpots (el último)....vas a perjudicar la estabilidad de la tensión de salida.


 si si !! el del tip es el de la pagina ESP ese voy a utilizar solo que los cap de 4700 los voy a reemplazar por 10000, lo recomiendad en la pagina...gracias ezavalla


----------

